# Stump Lake



## decoyw (Jan 23, 2006)

Anything to report from Stump lake? I've never tried it, but have always thought about it.


----------



## Techhead (Oct 18, 2005)

tried it a couple of weeks ago, by the flooded road off of highway 1, 2 walleyes, very slow, but that was a few weeks ago


----------

